# Womens Perspective Sought



## pjbap (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello Ladies:

I have posted an interesting thread entitled "Did I make to much of this (wife's behavior) in the Men's Forum. I'm interested in getting female perspectives here. Please check out that thread and comment. It'd be appreciated

Thread is Here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/22040-did-i-make-too-much-wifes-behavior.html


----------



## Myopia1964 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nope...you didn't make too much of this. I interact with men all the time at work but it's purely professional...this is crossing the line. I'd look a little closer at what's going on.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

She's gaslighting you; trying to throw you off by making YOU the crazy one. They are definitely having an affair. You are not a fool, I think you see the signs, you just need to hear a woman say it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Eh. I posted on the other that those are lots of red flags. However, that doesn't mean they have actually had sexual intercourse. But, yeah, she seems to encourage sexual attention from men who are not her husband. That is a HUGE problem.

The whole gift for you picture with his hand on her knee is like ridiculous. Not only has she crossed the nebulous communication lines she has crossed physical boundaries.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Exactly what kind of floundering business is she trying to promote?! With most businesses this is over the top. I agree with the others on both threads. She could have answered her phone. She could have taken someone to the meeting with her. Sounds as though she was enjoying alone time with him.


----------



## pjbap (Feb 19, 2011)

Ladies, if you could please read the entire thread and commnet on other things I wrote, that'd be appreciated too. Thanks.


----------



## pjbap (Feb 19, 2011)

Please let me add that my wife actually introduced me to this dude at one of his events that we both attended. Let me also add that part of his businesses is photography, which he promotes during his events. My wife has also told me she had a phone conversation regarding "the sexual stuff" with him a said she told him that she's not interested in continuing any innuendos of sorts.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

pjbap said:


> Please let me add that my wife actually introduced me to this dude at one of his events that we both attended. Let me also add that part of his businesses is photography, which he promotes during his events. My wife has also told me she had a phone conversation regarding "the sexual stuff" with him a said she told him that she's not interested in continuing any innuendos of sorts.


I read the thread. My opinion is the same. I would also like to add, that you seem be in denial.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I read the entire thread. Her actions are beyond inappropriate. You don't want to see it. You've had a ton of people tell you that now, and you still refuse to see. I understand that can be hard. You keep wondering if you're overreacting to anything that's going on, and you've been told in essence that you're not. There are those who think you're underreacting.

Something is going on. I would make it my mission in life to find out exactly what it is.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

pjbap said:


> Ladies, if you could please read the entire thread and commnet on other things I wrote, that'd be appreciated too. Thanks.


I even went back and read the thread again. My opinion still stands. What is it we are supposedly missing?


----------



## shellebell71 (Feb 25, 2011)

I read the entire thread on the other page. Here are my thoughts...

Bottom line, her behavior is inappropriate. Whatever reason she has for seeking attention, liking the attention, or whatever...it's still inappropriate. And if it's hurting you, she should be concerned about that and not want to hurt you.

The passwords thing is a HUGE red flag for me. What does she need privacy from? You're her husband. There's no privacy or secrecy in marriage. 

I'm not saying I think she's cheating. I don't really think that's the issue. The issue for me would be the fact that you've expressed concerns and she's seemingly just rolling her eyes at you and blowing them off.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

You are not overreacting. Your wife is very likely having an emotional affair and possibly a physical affair. I am attractive and I network and meet people for coffee, lunch, dinner, etc. for my job all the time. It is NEVER appropriate for anyone to put their hand on my thigh! It is never appropriate for me to send or receive sexual messages for "work purposes". Your wife is BSing you. 

Your wife has poor boundaries and she is trying to minimize what she is doing so she can continue her shenanigans. It is fun and makes her feel good, sure, but it is a betrayal of you and the marriage and totally wrong.

Her need for external validation makes her a candidate for continued cheating. She needs to fix this so she can direct her energy to you and your marriage.


----------

